# Entire Fridrich Tutorial.



## coopersacatfilms (Jul 31, 2008)

Introduction





F2L Part 1





F2L Part 2





F2L Part 3 





OLL Part 1





OLL Part 2





OLL Part 3 





OLL Part 4 





PLL Part 1





PLL Part 2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2008)

not bad at all...I might learn a lot from this
Thanks!


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Jul 31, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> not bad at all...I might learn a lot from this
> Thanks!



No Problem.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2008)

So...instead of me looking up the algorithms on a website and getting a picture of what the algorithm does and an actual algorithm, you give me the same exact thing in a video, where I can't look up the exact algorithm I want/go at my own pace.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

Why 4 parts for OLL? I think the concept can be explained in less than 5 minutes.

/edit: i just saw you're explaining all OLL cases. You seem to have much time


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Jul 31, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> So...instead of me looking up the algorithms on a website and getting a picture of what the algorithm does and an actual algorithm, you give me the same exact thing in a video, where I can't look up the exact algorithm I want/go at my own pace.




Well some people are kinetic (have to see/ do it themselves) which is the point of the video and you might be a visual learner, that is ok with me I just wanted to help the kinetic learners.


----------



## Fractangle (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks!

I really need to learn the Fridrichs method at some point.


----------



## Nachax (Aug 16, 2008)

I think you totally ROCK to have made an entire tutorial video with all the algorithms


----------



## Creebe (Aug 25, 2008)

are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 25, 2008)

Creebe said:


> are you a guy or a girl?


coopersacatfilms is a boy......


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 25, 2008)

Creebe said:


> are you a guy or a girl?



Does it matter?


----------



## brunson (Aug 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Creebe said:
> 
> 
> > are you a guy or a girl?
> ...


Apparently.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=79105&postcount=31


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Creebe said:
> 
> 
> > are you a guy or a girl?
> ...



But MACProductioning is a girl I think


----------



## Escher (Aug 25, 2008)

its kinaesthetic btw, not kinetic. a kinetic learner would be someone who learnt by tranferral of energy...


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Creebe said:
> ...


----------



## 36duong (Sep 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> its kinaesthetic btw, not kinetic. a kinetic learner would be someone who learnt by tranferral of energy...



Moving Energy to be precise


----------



## Amatic_10751 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you . I have many thing that i don't know.


----------



## Servo (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice tutorial


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

what's the best way to learn the f2l algs, forcing scrambles and learning them one by one, or just scrambling it and solving it with a table


----------



## NoahE (Nov 18, 2008)

its rlly funny to play all the vids at once..ha


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 18, 2008)

@coopersacatfilms, can you make a sequenced playlist out of those so people can have just one bookmark?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> what's the best way to learn the f2l algs, forcing scrambles and learning them one by one, or just scrambling it and solving it with a table



For my the best way to learn is one by one with a special cube i made with only a 2x2x2 block of white, red and green (all other cubies are blank except centers) in order to isolate moving cubies involved in the algorithm and know easilly how the edge and corner match up and how insert then in the correct spot.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 26, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > what's the best way to learn the f2l algs, forcing scrambles and learning them one by one, or just scrambling it and solving it with a table
> ...



Here is it: I use a cheap tiled cube so i take out the tiles with a knife and then i put some tape to cover the cubies (no big deal at all):


----------



## coolmission (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice videos. Funny thing is that I could basically recite the algorithms while you were doing them without ever learning any of them  Gotta thank badmephisto for this. His tutorials for learning f2l intuitively are pretty much the best you can find to start f2l.

Still, some algorithms are rather handy to know  thanks again for the vids


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

my apologies for a bit of thread necro (1 week)

I want to ask you: I ran into an F2L cheatsheet with 1 or 2 algs per case some time ago, but I forgot where I saw it

does anyone know where I can find it again?

(I learned the beginner method (8 algs) in one day by just solving it lots of times with a cheatsheet, so I must be able to learn atleast 1 alg per case in a week or 2/3)


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Im averaging about 50ish I just learned my 4lll when should I learn the rest of my olls/plls/f2l?


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 23, 2008)

coolmission said:


> Very nice videos. Funny thing is that I could basically recite the algorithms while you were doing them without ever learning any of them  Gotta thank badmephisto for this. His tutorials for learning f2l intuitively are pretty much the best you can find to start f2l.



I'll second that. He makes some very good tutorials!


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 5, 2009)

All I want to know is what kind of cubes you are using. They seem to glide so smoothly


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry but your voice is too annoying to watch all the videos :/


----------



## ChromisElda (Feb 21, 2009)

even though i have a book with all the PLLs and OLLs in them, these videos are really helpful to "follow" while learning.

Thanks for putting them up!


----------



## Toori (Feb 21, 2009)

What are the sheets of paper with the algorithms he has on his table?


> even though i have a book with all the PLLs and OLLs in them, these videos are really helpful to "follow" while learning.
> 
> Thanks for putting them up!


What book are you talking about?


----------



## Bomber (Feb 22, 2009)

Toori said:


> What are the sheets of paper with the algorithms he has on his table?
> 
> 
> > even though i have a book with all the PLLs and OLLs in them, these videos are really helpful to "follow" while learning.
> ...



The sheet on the table is a list of algorithms, probably for quick reference and removing the need to attempt to recite them from memory.
The book is most likely to be 'Speedsolving the Cube' by Dan Harris. It is quite a good book, I have it myself and would recommend it.


----------

